# Screen Door Opener



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

I am looking for one of these door openers and no dealer can tell me where to find them. Any ideas? They allow you to open the screen by pushing them down so you do not have to open the cover and push the little tab down.


----------



## 14kbiz (Aug 4, 2011)

Is this the part you're looking for Screen Door Opener ? This one is made by Lippert and the part # is 239061.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

I did a mod that does the same thing. Tie some fishing line around the handle and thread it through the screen door to the inside. Tie a washer to the fishing line. You just pull the washer to open the door. Can be done for less than $1!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

My new 5er has that style and it is not a direct replacement for the other style. I believe there's a height difference and maybe another dimensional difference. You may want to double check that it will work before ordering.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Campingworld.com

Door Opener


----------

